# problema : masterizzare con graveman [risolto]

## celine

Avevo iniziato a discutere di questo in un altro topic, ma si parlava di graveman ad un livello generale

e quindi ho voluto essere più specifico.

Purtroppo non riesco ad usare graveman perchè ogni volta che masterizzo mi dà errore, quando 

graveman va a scrivere sul disco arriva il messaggio "operazione fallita" e nient'altro.

Il riconoscimento del masterizzatore penso che avvenga (riesco a cancellare un cd -rw)

Per quanto riguarda i permessi mi dà errore anche da root (ed inoltre con k3b riesco a masterizzare da utente).

Non so cosa pensare... qualche suggerimento?Last edited by celine on Mon Feb 28, 2005 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## emix

 *celine wrote:*   

> Purtroppo non riesco ad usare graveman perchè ogni volta che masterizzo mi dà errore, quando 
> 
> graveman va a scrivere sul disco arriva il messaggio "operazione fallita" e nient'altro.

 

Quello lo dice anche a me al termine della masterizzazione, ma poi il DVD risultante è perfetto. A te non parte nemmeno?

----------

## celine

esatto a me non parte nemmeno.

----------

## celine

Ho emerso la versione 0.32 di graveman anzichè la 0.37 ed ora le cose sono un po ' cambiate...

da root riesco a masterizzare

da utente normale non riesco e mi dà come errore Communication error with cdrecord. Check that you have access to cdrecord release 2.0 !

quindi forse è un problema di permessi, tuttavia cdrecord è nel gruppo masterizzazione e da utente normale riesco a masterizzare con k3b e  da linea dicomando...

----------

## luca82

Io uso la 0.3.8 e non ho problemi...

----------

## celine

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Io uso la 0.3.8 e non ho problemi...

 

Grazie ora funziona  :Very Happy: 

Ho provato la versione 0.38, scaricata direttamente dal sito web,  e questa funziona perfettamente... (non l'avevo vista prima poichè non è in portage..)

----------

## lavish

Ho adattato l´ebuild della versione 0.3.7 per la 0.3.8

```

darkstar graveman # cat graveman-0.3.8.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-cdr/graveman/graveman-0.3.7.ebuild,v 1.1 2005/02/17 13:40:55 pylon Exp $

inherit gnome2

DESCRIPTION="Graphical frontend for cdrecord, mkisofs, readcd and sox using GTK+2"

HOMEPAGE="http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/"

SRC_URI="http://savannah.nongnu.org/download/${PN}/${PN}-${PV}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc ~amd64"

IUSE="debug doc dvd mad nls oggvorbis sox"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.4

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.4

        >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0

        >=dev-util/intltool-0.22

        nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

        mad? ( >=media-libs/libid3tag-0.15

                >=media-libs/libmad-0.15 )

        oggvorbis? ( >=media-libs/libogg-1.0

                >=media-libs/libvorbis-1.0 )

        dvd? ( app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        sox? ( >=media-sound/sox-12.17.0 )

        >=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.0"

G2CONF="${G2CONF} $(use_enable mad mp3) $(use_enable oggvorbis ogg) \

        $(use_enable debug)"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog INSTALL NEWS README* THANKS"

USE_DESTDIR="1"

```

In sostanza ho cambiato HOMEPAGE e SRC_URI

Cya

<EDIT> mi hanno copiato su bugzilla! https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83028 LOL (vabbe' come data vince Josh Nichols  :Razz:   :Razz:  )

----------

## gutter

La prossima volta mettilo su bugzilla  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> La prossima volta mettilo su bugzilla 

 

C´é giá su bugzilla, solo che me ne sono accorto dopo averlo fatto  :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

ho problemi a masterizzare da utente, da root tutto ok invece. E' sicuremante un problema di permessi, ma anche dopo una ricerca sul forum proprio non c'è la faccio!

il mio graveman è questo:

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/graveman-0.3.12_p5  USE="dvdr flac mp3 nls vorbis -debug" 0 kB 
```

l'utente normale appartiene a questi gruppi:

```
jarod ~ # groups lucapost

wheel audio cdrom video usb users portage games lucapost
```

Questi sono i permessi sul device e sulla cartella dove monto il masterizzatore:

```
jarod ~ # ls -l /dev/hda

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 Oct 29 15:10 /dev/hda

jarod ~ # ls -l /mnt/ |grep cdrom

drwxrwxrwx  2 root     root   4096 Aug  3 11:22 cdrom

```

Questo è l'eseguibile che lancio:

```
jarod ~ # ls -l /usr/bin/graveman 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 258920 Oct 29 10:48 /usr/bin/graveman
```

Sono su ~amd64.

Ad esempio, quando vado per cancellare un riscrivibile, da utente normale, non compare nessun device nel menù a tendina, cosa sbaglio?

Luca.

----------

## lucapost

nessuno masterizza da utente con graveman?

Luca.

----------

## lucapost

up!

----------

